# [SERVER X] niente X da user!!! [RISOLTO]

## maninthebox1

perchè non risco a far partire l'ambiente grafico se non sono root???

e una cosa che ho notato, dopo che chiudo l' X da root e mi torna su console vedo una caterba di errori che ha dato durante il caricamento del X server!

se ci riesco provo a postarveli!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Sat Dec 11, 2004 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che errori ti da facendolo partire da user normale?

----------

## maninthebox1

fatal server error:

Cannot open old log file ("/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

xinit : Connection Refused (errno 111):unable to connect to X server

xinit : No such process (errno 3) : Server error

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro della tua configurazione di X

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro della tua configurazione di X

 

A me sembra un problema di permessi... 

Relativo alla directory /var/log oppure a quei file.

----------

## M4tteo

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> perchè non risco a far partire l'ambiente grafico se non sono root???
> 
> 

 

Per caso hai startato X da root e hai smanettato in modo non consono?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Sei sicuro della tua configurazione di X 
> 
> A me sembra un problema di permessi... 
> 
> Relativo alla directory /var/log oppure a quei file.

 

sottoscrivo:

posteresti un

```
# ls -l /var ; ls -l /var/log
```

  :Question: 

----------

## maninthebox1

ls - l /var/

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Nov 24 17:10 cache

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Jul 18 04:02 db

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 24 14:33 empty

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 4096 Nov 25 14:37 lib

drwxrwxr-x  3 root uucp 4096 Nov 29 21:43 lock

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 4096 Nov 29 21:45 log

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   15 Nov 24 17:42 mail -> /var/spool/mail

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Nov 29 21:44 run

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Nov 28 14:36 spool

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Jul 18 03:15 state

drwxrwxrwt  4 root root 4096 Nov 29 12:31 tmp

ls -l /var/log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     39332 Nov 29 21:45 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     39332 Nov 29 15:23 Xorg.0.log.old

drwx------  2 root    root      4096 Nov 29 15:16 critical

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     18851 Nov 29 22:10 cron.log

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root      4096 Nov 28 14:36 cups

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage 192323 Nov 29 14:02 emerge.log

drwx------  2 root    root      4096 Nov 29 09:45 everything

drwx------  2 root    root      4096 Nov 29 09:45 kernel

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root    292292 Nov 29 21:44 lastlog

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root      4096 Jul 18 03:15 news

drwx------  2 root    root      4096 Nov 29 12:50 pwdfail

drwx------  2 root    root      4096 Nov 29 09:46 telnet

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp    349440 Nov 29 21:47 wtmp

----------

## maninthebox1

nessuno che può aiutarmi?

----------

## randomaze

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> -rw-r--r--  1 root    root     39332 Nov 29 21:45 Xorg.0.log

 

A memoria dovresti fare:

```
chown root:users /varlog/Xorg*
```

se non funziona prova (temporaneamente) con 

```
chmod 777 /varlog/Xorg*
```

poi spero di ricordarmi questa sera di controllare i permessi esatti.

----------

## maninthebox1

non funziona!

mi dice chown ...: invalid group

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La mia /var/log

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root    users     36965 Nov 22 22:43 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    users     36482 Nov 22 15:14 Xorg.0.log.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root    users     36471 Dec  1 03:43 Xorg.1.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    users     36594 Nov 29 19:24 Xorg.1.log.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root         39 Nov 14 22:11 cups

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     187055 Nov 30 01:13 emerge-sync.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage  535224 Nov 30 01:21 emerge.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     292292 Dec  1 03:40 lastlog

-rw-------  1 root    root    2768003 Dec  1 19:20 messages

drwxr-x---  2 mysql   mysql        55 Oct  2 03:32 mysql

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root         28 Oct  2 18:09 mythtv

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root         18 Jul 18 03:15 news

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp    1282176 Dec  1 03:40 wtmp
```

Per l'errore invalid group posta un

```
$ grep users /etc/group
```

----------

## stefanonafets

Domanda stupida, l'utente in questione appartiene al gruppo X?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida, l'utente in questione appartiene al gruppo X?

 

Mai stato nel gruppo X e funziona benissimo comunque

----------

## stefanonafets

Appunto, domanda stupida...

Contento di aver imparato qualcosa di nuovo   :Wink: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

prova con xinit e non con startx

vedi cosa esce...

ciao

DV

----------

## molesto

maninthebox se cerchi bene nel forum, ci sono molti thread che trattano questo problema  :Wink: 

dovresti darci qualche informazione in più....

come accedi a X ?

con gdm o tramite startx?

----------

## maninthebox1

accedo a X con startx (da console naturalmente)!

provo quello che mi avete detto e vi faccio sapere!!!

----------

## maninthebox1

ho provato con xinit e non va.

tra poco vi posto il link di grep users /etc/group...

----------

## maninthebox1

grep users /etc/group mi da

users:x:100:games

----------

## maninthebox1

PLEASE, HELP!

----------

## maninthebox1

ragazzi questa è la fine del log file (Xorg.0.log)

"Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default, removing from list!

può essere questo il mio problema? perchè non trova le fonts?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> PLEASE, HELP!

 

[MOD]No uppare se non sono passate almeno 24 ore[/MOD]

----------

## comio

provato a cancellare i due files di log?

----------

## maninthebox1

li ho cancellati...

ho fatto startx da root e va!

sono andato all'utente, ho fatto startx e mi dice 

fatal server error:

Cannot open old log file ("/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old)

xinit : Connection Refused (errno 111):unable to connect to X server

xinit : No such process (errno 3) : Server error

----------

## maninthebox1

allora ragazzi, non vi viene in mente niente?

----------

## fat_penguin

hai provato a cambiare i permessi come ti diceva randomaze?

Anche se non è bello... (magari prima salvati i permessi attuali sui file) ... prova a dare 

```

chmod -R 777 /var/log

```

e poi controlla se c'è ancora l'errore legato alla'accesso ai file di log.

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## maninthebox1

niente da fare!

come faccio a cambiare i permessi in /var/log ???

QUESTI SONO I MIEI

ls -l /var/log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 39332 Nov 29 21:45 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 39332 Nov 29 15:23 Xorg.0.log.old

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Nov 29 15:16 critical

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18851 Nov 29 22:10 cron.log

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 28 14:36 cups

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 192323 Nov 29 14:02 emerge.log

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Nov 29 09:45 everything

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Nov 29 09:45 kernel

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 292292 Nov 29 21:44 lastlog

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul 18 03:15 news

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Nov 29 12:50 pwdfail

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Nov 29 09:46 telnet

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 349440 Nov 29 21:47 wtmp

----------

## alemare

Ciao!

```
chmod -R 777 /var/log/*
```

Ciao Alemare

----------

## maninthebox1

ci ho provato però non va.

I permessi restano gli stessi.... ora però mi dà un altro errore.

FATAL SERVER ERROR:

Xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

        after 0 request (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

devo cambiare i permessi a /etc/X11/xorg.conf !!!! come???

un altro problema che mi da il sistema è che facendo da users   su  e  inserendo la passwd di root non mi funge!!!!

----------

## alemare

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> ci ho provato però non va.
> 
> I permessi restano gli stessi.... ora però mi dà un altro errore.
> 
> 

 

ma cerchi di cambiarli da root o da utente normale?

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL SERVER ERROR:
> 
> Xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root
> ...

 

nello stesso modo, da root

```
chmod 777 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

se ti funziona però non li lasciare in questo modo i permessi poi...

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> un altro problema che mi da il sistema è che facendo da users   su  e  inserendo la passwd di root non mi funge!!!!

 

l'utente con cui vuoi fare su deve essere nel gruppo wheel...

devi editare il file /etc/group e aggiungere alla riga wheel il nome dell'utente a cui vuoi permettere di fare su...

Ciao Alemare

----------

## maninthebox1

i permessi li cambio da root naturalmente!

l'errore me lo da solo con l'utente...con root mi parte tranquillamente!

ora provo chmod 777 /etc/X11/xorg...  SE MI FUNZIONA, dopo come devo metteri i permessi?

perchè non devo lasciarli così?

l'utente con cui voglio fare su sta nel gruppo wheel!

----------

## alemare

Ciao!

per quella cosa del gruppo wheel c'è una faq qui...

Ciao Alemare

----------

## maninthebox1

per quanto riguarda il gruppo wheel e i permessi è tutto ok ma non funge!

 *Quote:*   

> se ti funziona però non li lasciare in questo modo i permessi poi...

 

come devo rimettere i permessi sia se funziona sia che non funziona?

in questo caso non funziona!

----------

## alemare

Ciao... i permessi che ho su xorg.con sono: 

```
-rw-r--r-- root root xorg.conf
```

leggendo qualche post fa ti era stato consigliato di cancellare i log e di riprovare e avviando da root faceva e da utente normale no...

prova a ricancellarli e a fare partire la prima volta da utente normale...

non so cosa consigliarti sennò  :Sad:  ...

Ciaoi Alemare

----------

## maninthebox1

ora provo.

mi spieghi intanto come devo mettere i permessi? mi hai scritto qualche post fa di non lasciare i permessi in quel modo dopo aver fatto chmod 777 ....etc.

mi spieghi anche il perchè?

----------

## alemare

ciao! 

con 777 dai i permessi di lettura scrittura e esecuzione a tutti gli utenti e questa non è proprio la cosa più sicura perchè tutti possono prendere modificare e farci ciò che vogliono con quel file...

in quel modo xorg.conf invece ha 644 e solo l'utente root a cui appartiene quel file può modificarlo

i valori dei permessi sono:

4 - lettura

2 - scrittura

1 - esecuzione

vanno sommati e ottieni le varie combinazioni e i 3 numeri del chmod corrispondono ai permessi rispettivamente di:

proprietario file-gruppo appartenenza-tutti

Ciao Alemare

----------

## maninthebox1

N'gulo...non c'ho capito molto a prima vista cmq me lo rileggerò con più calma!

dove posso trovare una guida che mi spieghi tutto per filo e per segno la situazione?

il mio X intanto continua a non funzionare con l'users e tra poco spacco tutto!!!

----------

## alemare

Ciao! in effetti il mio italiano fa un po' acqua  :Embarassed:  così ti posto un po' di link per il chmod...

uno-due-tre

Ciao Alemare

----------

## maninthebox1

non è il tuo italiano!

è che vedo la cosa un pò complicata! CMQ GRAZIE INFINITE.

per l' X non ti viene in mente niente?

----------

## fat_penguin

da root prova a dare questo comando:

```
chmod +s  /usr/X11R6/bin/Xwrapper
```

se ancora non va ... posta l'output di 

```
  ls -l `which X` 
```

 e

```
 ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/Xwrapper 
```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## maninthebox1

non ho Xwrapper...

ci sono in /etc/X11R6/bin   Xorg - Xnest - Xmark - Xvfb - X

----------

## fat_penguin

posta l'output di

```
ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/X*
```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## maninthebox1

ecco qua!

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Nov 25 14:37 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -> Xorg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   27494 Nov 25 14:37 /usr/X11R6/bin/Xmark

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3496760 Nov 25 14:37 /usr/X11R6/bin/Xnest

-rwsrwxrwx  1 root root 2125719 Nov 25 14:37 /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3709576 Nov 25 14:37 /usr/X11R6/bin/Xvfb

----------

## Flonaldo

Proiva a dare una controllatina all XORG, forse lo hai semplicemente settato male...a me e' capitata una cosa simile e l'ho risolta andandoa  mettere mano nel XORG! prova quantomeno a dare un occhiata...semmai mi dovessi ricordare come ho risolto lo posto subito!

----------

## McNaull

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> grep users /etc/group mi da
> 
> users:x:100:games

 

Domanda ridicola che probabilmente mi farà passare per un'ignorante...   :Embarassed: 

Ma non dovrebbe esserci il tuo utente nel gruppo users??? Altrimenti come fa a riconoscerti???

Se non è così impreco pieta... e magari qualcuno mi spiega come può entrare senza esso????

----------

## maninthebox1

sinceramente non lo so!

lascio ai grandi il verdetto!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> sinceramente non lo so!
> 
> lascio ai grandi il verdetto!

 

Hai provato a mettereti, come suggerito da McNaull, nel gruppo users?

----------

## maninthebox1

come dovrei fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Editi il file /etc/group e alla linea users:x:100:games dopo games metti una virgola ed aggiungi il tuo nome utente. Poi devi rifare il login per far si che abbia effetto

----------

## maninthebox1

ok...grazie.

stasera provo e vi faccio sapere!

cmq quando ho fatto adduser sono sicuro di averlo messo in users!

----------

## maninthebox1

niente da fare!!!!ADESSO SPACCO TUTTO!

Stavo pensando di ripartire completamente da capo...che ne dite?

Se non riesco a trovare la soluzione!?!?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> Stavo pensando di ripartire completamente da capo...che ne dite?

 

Che non e' la soluzione

----------

## maninthebox1

Grazie...speravo prorpio che lo dicesse qualcuno!

e allora come faccio? aspetto?

----------

## rota

siccome tutti ti anno detto come fare .. pero vi siete dimenticati di dirgli di crearsi un nuovo utente e vedere se funzziona ... cosi scopriamo subito cosa va e non va  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maninthebox1

niente da fare!!!

ora come lo cancello l'utente in + ?

----------

## rota

m.....la veddo dura ......  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

te lo dirrei ma a questora non ricordo manco come mi chiamo....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## maninthebox1

andiamo bene!

----------

## rota

be si sono stato tutto il giorno con una ragazza e be sai ...mo sto a pezzi...schusa  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> niente da fare!!!
> 
> ora come lo cancello l'utente in + ?

 

```
#man userdel
```

----------

## maninthebox1

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *maninthebox1 wrote:*   niente da fare!!!
> 
> ora come lo cancello l'utente in + ? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sono d'accordissimo!

il problema è che mi dice che non esiste!

sia deluser che userdel!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## McNaull

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema è che mi dice che non esiste!
> 
> sia deluser che userdel!
> ...

 

Non penso che deluser esista...  ma forse mi sbaglio...  :Embarassed: 

Cmq... la solita domanda stupida.. ma il comando l'hai lanciato da root???

----------

## randomaze

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> il problema è che mi dice che non esiste!
> 
> sia deluser che userdel!

 

```
# qpkg -f /usr/sbin/userdel

sys-apps/shadow
```

I motivi per cui tu non lo abbia sono a me ignoti.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maninthebox1

 *McNaull wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non penso che deluser esista...  ma forse mi sbaglio... 
> 
> Cmq... la solita domanda stupida.. ma il comando l'hai lanciato da root???

 

E ne sono convinto anche io che non esisto però ho voluto provare!

per risp a randomaza:

IDEM...non riesco a spiegarmelo neanche io!

mo rinstallo tuto da capo!

mi so stufato  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> E ne sono convinto anche io che non esisto però ho voluto provare!

 

Non hai risposto alla "manda stupida": il comando lo hai dato da root? Oppure per darlo hai dato il comando "su" senza il trattino dopo?

Cosa dice "ls /usr/sbin/user*"?

 *Quote:*   

> per risp a randomaza:

 

randomaze

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> per risp a randomaza:

 

Questa e' la nuova variante  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## maninthebox1

Ti chiedo infinitamente scusa RANDOMAZE! una svista!  :Embarassed: 

per risp alla domanda stupida....l'ho fatto da root!!! anche perchè, come ho scritto su un topic sparso per questo forum da qualche parte, il comando  su  non mi funziona!

ls  cavoli vari mi da useradd , usermod

----------

## randomaze

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> ls  cavoli vari mi da useradd , usermod

 

Non capisco... userdel é nello stesso pacchetto di quei due..

Fai "emerge shadow"...

----------

## maninthebox1

lo sto facendo! OK FATTO ---ora ci sta anche userdel

senti il corretto modo per creare un nuovo user qual'è?

sulle 2 guide lo scrivono in modo diverso! (quella su gentoo.it e quella su gentoo.org)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> senti il corretto modo per creare un nuovo user qual'è?

 

Non penso ci sia un modo solo per farlo. Comunque tra le faq trovi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1663439 . Io ho sempre usato questa

```
useradd <name_user> -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash
```

----------

## randomaze

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> lo sto facendo! OK FATTO ---ora ci sta anche userdel
> 
> 

 

...riprova a far partire X

----------

## maninthebox1

bene...dopo la sbarbata mi sento rinato!!!! 

CMQ...scusate per l' OT e tornando al discorso... anche io ho sempre usato questo!

riproverò!

----------

## maninthebox1

ho fatto altri 3 utenti e tutti mi danno il problema con   su   e con il problema di startx!

----------

## maninthebox1

Ho trovato la soluzione! e penso sia quella giusta!

sto rifendo tutto da capo!

ho iniziato all' 1 ...alle 4 mi ha finito il bootstrap...ora sto installando il sistema!

PER QUESTA SERA DOVREI AVER FINITO!

CIAO CIAO

----------

## masterbrian

Se li cancelli e fai startx direttamente da user che errore ti da?

----------

## maninthebox1

ormai è troppo tardi!

sono già partito con l'installazione!

CMQ ho finito...mi manca solo xorg e fluxbox!   li lascio per domani mattina!

----------

## maninthebox1

ho rinstallato tutto da capo!

----------

## comio

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> ho rinstallato tutto da capo!

 

non sono d'accordo!  :Smile: 

non si installa tutto, al max si lavora in console  :Smile:  per risolvere il problema

ciao

----------

## maninthebox1

sono d'accordissimo con te! ma andava avanti da un mese e non ne potevo più!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> non sono d'accordo! 

 

Non possiamo dire che non ha cercato di prova a metterla a posto

----------

